# Please Critique-- Childrens hunter Round



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

He is adorable  

To start, your lower leg position did not move throughout your entire ride, so kudos!  

In the first fence on the video you roached your back a bit going over, although its hard to tell but it looks like he may have gotten in a little close so that may be why.

Otherwise, I don't have to many things to pick about. After a few of the fences you stayed forward a little longer, and he was on the forehand a bit. In the one corner his head is tipped to the outside because you are using a lot of outside rein to move him out to the rail, which I know is a hunter thing, but I'd like to see him a little straighter.

Very very cute horse!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not good at jumping critique, but you have a very nice horse!


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice, just release a little bit more with your hands.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I thought you were a little to active with your upper body on the flat.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

hmm well.....


you seem to pump alot...this is because your butts glued to the saddle. for jumping, even in eq, you should be in a little half seat or your butt should be hovering over the saddle just a lil bit. thats all i see!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice round! I like your release alot. You aren't doing the posing which hunters get the bad rep. for. Instead of just trying to look pretty and throwing the reins to the horse you keep a slight contact with your horse and close your body angle. You could sink into your heels a bit more but they are pretty nice. Just becareful about how much you use your reins in the turns. Coming to the last line you were noticably pulling on the rein to get your horse to go straight. Even though the judge can't see that side becareful doing that. You want to use more of your leg instead. Overall though, job well done! Nice solid round on a nice solid horse ha ha ha


----------



## Mandyy (Jul 13, 2008)

It was a very nice round, the only part i would critique was that you move your upper body a bit to much when your not jumping, try staying in half seat between jumps maybe.


----------



## ally_loves_her_horses (Jul 5, 2008)

you seem like your really rocking in the saddle so try and just slighly glide in the saddle and release more.. otherwise its nice.. btw nice horse


----------



## Orient5 (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks so far. I know I pump but I dont mean to. Hes not slow or lazy. I sit so deep in the lines to slow him down so we get the right strides. I dont pump on purpose tTo make him go faster, but I CANT STOP! This is what I need excerizes for, so if anyone has any sugestions that would be great!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You look pretty good...pumping a bit (don't worry- I have done that many of times!), just relax.  Let your horse do the moving, LOL!
Work on releasing a bit more. You look pretty good!


----------



## Orient5 (Apr 19, 2008)

bumping it up


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

looks good .. the only thing id say is that you pump with your body


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You have one massive horse You guys looked good. The only thing I want to mention is your upper body. You need to lift lift lift those shoulders. Sit up stretch up tall


----------



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

Orient5 said:


> thanks so far. I know I pump but I dont mean to. Hes not slow or lazy. I sit so deep in the lines to slow him down so we get the right strides. I dont pump on purpose tTo make him go faster, but I CANT STOP! This is what I need excerizes for, so if anyone has any sugestions that would be great!


A bad habit I used to have too  I have to sit to slow my horse, so I understand. Try closing your thigh and following with your lower back instead of your shoulders. Bring your shoulders down and back and let your lower back take up the motion of the canter instead.


----------



## superstareqrdr (Jun 28, 2008)

try cantering on the flat in a slight two point and follow his head with your hands slightly.. not your whole upper body.

i want your horse.


----------

